

How programmers went from being "computer girls" to "computer geeks" - p_alexander
http://www.stanford.edu/group/gender/cgi-bin/wordpressblog/2011/06/researcher-reveals-how-computer-geeks-replaced-computer-girls/

======
aidenn0
"Employers seek to hire new recruits who fit the existing mold."

I don't think this is true. Where I work we pounce on people that aren't anti-
social. I think that implying that any significant amount of the problem is
with current hiring practices is not correct. I buy into the fact that the
stereotypical computer geek turns women off from choosing the field, and even
that the culture is hostile to women in general, but I've never worked at a
place that was hiring based off of the anti-social nerd template. Of course I
wouldn't want to work at such a place, so perhaps there's some selection bias
there.

------
Apocryphon
_The idea that the development of software was less important (and less
masculine), than the development of hardware persisted for many years and
women continued to work as computer programmers._

This truly turns the swaggering myth of the Real Programmer on its head. The
real programmer... is a girl?

------
asciilifeform
These people were really working as _human compilers_ , rather than
programmers.

Then again, this is true of most "programming" employment today.

